# Pulsar. The Ultra Compact Multipurpose High End Headlamp



## divanster (Sep 5, 2017)

Dear friends, we are back with two great headlamps: PULSAR VULGARES and PULSAR NANO. 
VULGARES is the successor of our previous model MAGNETIC. Redesigned and more powerful. 
NANO is our new state-of-the-art jewelry with the incredible size of 20mmx36mmx61mm and weighting only 70 gr., 1200 Lumens, independent control of Spot and Ambient LEDs, 4 brightness levels and predefined mode with 5 combos. 

More information:
http://www.pulsarlights.eu/index.html
http://www.pulsarlights.eu/vulgares.html#top
http://www.pulsarlights.eu/nano.html


----------



## kj2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Good looking lights and specs. Nice to see an European flashlight company here on CPF. But in which EU country are you located? And are the lights made in de EU?

edit; ok, so checked out your FB page. Looks like you're located in Bulgaria, right?


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2017)

Like the design.............no love the design! In fact nothing i dont like about the light, looks awesome and well thought out. Couple of concerns, one being cost and with that the decision to use PWM. They must be two of the most expensive head lamps i have seen, at near $300 it is more than three times more expensive than zebralight for one example which is a popular headlamp. 

It would be nice to have a programmable driver at this "top end" pricing, one where you can pick how many modes and how bright each mode is like the dr jones h17f allows.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 7, 2017)

If they did the PWM right, it shouldn't be a problem. But a light without, at that price, would be preferred indeed. They look a bit like Lupine headlamps. It is that I'm not using headlamps that often, otherwise I would've bought a Lupine light months ago.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes true Kev, right frequency most can not see and it keeps the CT consistent through levels. I have clocked since re-reading it can be set at a chosen level, how many levels and modes though i am not sure.

Cracking design, really like it bit out of my price range for a headlamp(dont really use and seem to prefer hand held for most of my uses). I think if i was in the market for a top end headlamp, this would be up there for sure..................just not sure if it would win out a ZL headlamp all things considered(cost/form/UI)


----------



## LeanBurn (Sep 7, 2017)

CRI LED? 

...at least neutral white?


----------



## divanster (Sep 20, 2017)

Nano use CREE XP-G3, Vulgares - Cree XM-L2 both neutral white. Vulgares is fully programmable headlamp. Also build quality is much better than Chinese light. PCB is custom build. Production price is high which leads to end price.


----------



## Kaban (Sep 23, 2017)

I was excited until I saw the price... I've spent some good money on lights over the years but even I can't comprehend that much on a headlamp with all the other options out there.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 1, 2017)

I checked the site as well....big $. 

Hear anything about the Rude Nora...http://www.littlemonkeycaving.co.uk/ Appears to be out of production though.


Karl


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 1, 2017)

Holy Cannoli !


----------



## Tachead (Dec 1, 2017)

Remember guys these are high end European made specialty caving and diving lights. There is a big difference between these and your average Olight or Zebralight. The Valgares is rated for 100 meter submersion.


----------



## geokite (Dec 2, 2017)

What would be the differences?


----------



## Tachead (Dec 2, 2017)

geokite said:


> What would be the differences?



I don't own one but, I would think much beefier bodies with thicker and stronger designs, much more shatter resistant lenses, far superior waterproofing, magnetic switches with tough Delrin buttons, redundant circuit and emitter designs, no self discharge, etc. Not to mention they appear to be hand built in Europe vs. mass produced in a Chinese factory. They are just a totally different kind of headlamp.


----------

